# Adhesive turning orange?



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Have a potential job on the coast and for some reason the customer is concerned about discoloration of the wallpaper because of the sea air.
I can only assume it has something to do with the adhesive or mold or mildew because of humidity maybe?

Anybody hear of such a thing? :boat:




:cowboy:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

nope:no:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Simple fix. Keep all water facing windows closed and covered with some plywood. There problem solved :jester::thumbup:


I have never heard of that. I could see it if they lived right on top of the water (like with-in a few feet of it), ocean breeze, open windows, salt deposits on every thing inside the home not just the paper.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks, I'm going to attribute it to some urban legend that they heard.
Like the sea air is bad for cars or something. 


:cowboy:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes. Adhesive turning orange (or pink) is generally mold.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ProWallGuy said:


> Yes. Adhesive turning orange (or pink) is generally mold.


I've seen sections where there have been leaks in which that has happened but could it be a predictable *coastal* thing? 

And orange just seemed like a really specific and unusual color for them to be concerned about.


:cowboy:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I've seen mold come in all kinds of pretty colors.


----------

